# Measured dose



## ramjet (Dec 30, 2010)

Evening all,

Trying to see whether my machine is working ok and I need to know what would a single expresso shot should be in millilitres(ml) I appreciate it would vary machine to machine but there must be a nominal amount.

Anyone got an idea as to what it should be.

Also any one got a Gaggia Nespresso automat machine ?

Thank you


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

General consensus seems to be around 30ml for a single shot

Enjoy your coffee

Gaz


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

It really varies a lot - I've seen italian espressos that would be about 10ml for a single, although as Gaz says, I'd expect around 30ml in the UK. That includes crema - some beans produce as much crema as liquor, others just a thin layer. Weighing the shot can be a more precise method - but that opens up a whole kettle of fish that I suspect wouldn't be useful.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, a single espresso shot should be measured as a 1oz shot in 18 to 24 seconds

regards

mark


----------

